# Safe Guard Pasteurizer Question



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Home Milk Pasteurizer - 110 volts

I am looking at buying this pasteurizer as soon as I get an answer to this (dumb) question, lol. I have just been pasteurizing on my stove top and then I drop the pan of milk down into a stock pot of freezing saltwater solution to cool it. That cools it really quick. 

The machine above says in one ad that it pasteurizes and cools the milk. Another site says it pasteurizes and you then run cold tap water through it. Can somebody tell me which is right? It doesn't really have some kind of cooling unit in it for that price does it??? (I don't see how it could) but thought I'd ask here...


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

nevermind, found it...


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Glad you found the answer. You will note that you have to drain out the hot water and run cold water through the pasteurizer bucket in order to cool the milk. I have been using a Safeguard-type pasteurizer for years. For me, it is the easiest way to pasteurize and cool the milk. Hoegger's has a similar pasteurizer with a stainless steel bucket. The Safeguard pasteurizer has an aluminum bucket.

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Stainless-Steel/


----------

